# Youngdon is this you ??



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Saw this and thought of some earlier posts last month. Thought you guys would enjoy this.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OH man I laugh my arse off everytime I see that. Some things just never get old.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very funny Tom!







I notice Don didn't say no to your question!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I knew you'd like it. I was messing around on youtube and found it. Still LMAO over it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

When you look at it, it does pretty much sum up jackass! Some of it can be funny but some is so bloody stupid!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, but Will Sasso does a great impression of Kenny Rogers and is just so corny you can't help but laugh. There were a couple different episodes he did of the Kenny Rogers jackass. They're on youtube if you get bored like I do.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes I saw them on there maybe later.


----------

